# Buyers TGS03 Salt Spreader



## John143 (Nov 2, 2011)

Hi guys! Im in need of another tail gate spreader. I found what I think is a good deal on this new salt dogg TGS03. Right around 1200.00 bucks plus shipping. However, I didnt see any for sale on ebay or too many other places online. I found one here. http://www.centralparts.com/equipment/salt-spreaders/mini-tailgate-salt-spreaders/buyers-mini-tailgate-spreaders/buyers-tgs03-salt-sand-spreader/24567/

Anyone have one of these?? When I called this place for a shipping quote the guy told me these are a new modle this year. Seems they might of fixed the overflow salt problem in there other units. Anyone got the goods on this so called "new unit"? Or has this one been out for years and im just a slow learner?


----------



## McG_Landscaping (Feb 2, 2011)

John143;1352800 said:


> Hi guys! Im in need of another tail gate spreader. I found what I think is a good deal on this new salt dogg TGS03. Right around 1200.00 bucks plus shipping. However, I didnt see any for sale on ebay or too many other places online. I found one here. http://www.centralparts.com/equipment/salt-spreaders/mini-tailgate-salt-spreaders/buyers-mini-tailgate-spreaders/buyers-tgs03-salt-sand-spreader/24567/
> 
> Anyone have one of these?? When I called this place for a shipping quote the guy told me these are a new modle this year. Seems they might of fixed the overflow salt problem in there other units. Anyone got the goods on this so called "new unit"? Or has this one been out for years and im just a slow learner?


That looks to be a salt dogg tgs07 not an 03? maybe why you cant find any info on them? just my $0.02


----------



## magnatrac (Dec 22, 2006)

It's a smaller tgs07 from what I can tell. I just saw it on a site the other day when I was ordering parts. I think it's 8 cubic ft. vs. 11 and the vibrator is optional. Like I said I just saw it other day and thought the price was great thinking it was a tgs07. They showed the same exact pics for both but the size and vibrator option were the differences I noticed.

Good luck ,shaun


----------



## John143 (Nov 2, 2011)

magnatrac;1353450 said:


> It's a smaller tgs07 from what I can tell. I just saw it on a site the other day when I was ordering parts. I think it's 8 cubic ft. vs. 11 and the vibrator is optional. Like I said I just saw it other day and thought the price was great thinking it was a tgs07. They showed the same exact pics for both but the size and vibrator option were the differences I noticed.
> 
> Good luck ,shaun


So inotherwords it's a smaller O7 without the vibrator. Explains the price then. So at the end of the day it's not a good deal after all. Thanks guys! Last thing I want to do is buy a new sperader and have to buy a vibrator on top of it!!


----------

